# عادات فكرية مدمرة



## Critic (23 سبتمبر 2011)

دى بعض نمازج لطريقة التفكير المسممة اللى لازم تتخلص منها (لو اكتشفت انك بتستخدمها)​ 
*قراية الافكار*
ساعت الواحد يبقى فاكر انه مكشوف عنه الحجاب او متوهم انه عندو قدرات خارقة فى التحليل فبيفترض اللى الناس بيفكروا فيه وبيحسوا بيه ويصنع قصص وروايات خيالية ويتعايش معاها فى خياله على اعتبار انها حقيقة
مثال : فلان ده مش بيحبنى ..ليه ؟انا حاسس ده واحساسى ميخيبش
فلانة مستتقلة دمى ومش طيقانى ... هى كدة !!!​

*التعميم والمبالغة*
ودده صاحب مبدأ : يا ابيض يا اسود
لو فشل فى حاجة معينة اذن هو فاشل فى كل حاجة
اى حدث سلبى بيعممه
مثال : بنت اتخانت من شريك حياتها
الرجالة كلهم خاينين
وهلم جر : البنات كلهم تافهين
الولاد مش مخلصين
مافيش حب حقيقى
التعميم ده مستفز جدا وعلامة مميزة على قلة النضج
و المبالغة اخته
زى اللى لو حصلته مشكلة يبالغ فى وصف مشاكله ويعتبر حياته كلها مشاكل ويهمل اى حاجة حلوة فيه​ 
*الة الزمن*
وده اللى بيبقى اسير كلمة "لو"
بيبقى عايز يركب الة الزمن ويرجع يغير مستقبله
ياه لو انا احلى شوية
ياه لو كنت اتولدت غنى
يا لو ارجع ساعتها وارفض زوجى الحالى
وده نوع من التفكير مش عايز يتحمل المسئولية ولا عايز يحط حلول تخليه يتقدم فى الحاضر ...ده اسير الاحباط واليأس لانه هيفوق من احلامه على الواقع اللى مش بيرحم نوعه​ 
*التصنيف*
انا مجرد "بنت وحشة"
انا مجرد "شخص فاشل"
انا "عديم الموهبة"
واحيانا "انا مافيش زيى"
ده خلاص صنف نفسه وصدق تصنيفه !
فى الحالة دى الشخص بيصدق رسايل الشيطان ابو كل كداب اللى بيتكلم بضمير المتكلم وبيوصلك اد ايه انت شخص حقير علشان يقلل من قيمتك ويصيبك بالاحباط والغضب واليأس وينسيك انك ابن الملك وينسيك انك مش محتاج نجاح او اعمال معينة علشان ربنا يحبك
او العكس ينفخ يك ويخليك تنسى اعتمادك على ربنا​ 
*اللوم*
وده بيرمى كل مشاكله على شماعات
انا فاشل فى الدراسة : اصل هما بيزعجونى ومش مخلينى اذاكر
انا مليش اصحاب : اصل محدش ليه امان
انا لسة متجوزتش : ربنا عايز كدة !!
انا بتعصب : اصل هما بينرفزونى
انا سقطت : علشان انا مسيحى وهما مضطهدنى
ده نوع بعيد كل البعد عن تحمل المسئولية ومش عايز يعترف انه عليه جزء من المشكلة​ 
*رثاء الذات*
وده اول لما تحصل مشكلة يلعب دور الضحية ويفضل يرثى ذاته
انا قدمت حب ولقيت كره
انا كنت بعمل اللى محدش يعمله واترفضت
اه يا نفسى المسكينة
ورثاء الذات كتير بيكون مغرى جدا وخاصة مع الشعور بالوحدة ...لكن الاستسلام له مش هيولد غير الغرق فى حالة من اليأس والجمود​ 
critic​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

كلامك مظبوط جداااااااااااااااااا

كل الشكر علي الطرح الرائع

اكيد في منا كتير راح يستفيد من الموضوع دا
ويعيد تفكيره في كل امور حياته

ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك اخي الغالي


----------



## staregypt (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على موضوعك
بس ما تنساش ان التربية فى الاسرة ليها دافع كبير 
فى تكوين نفسية وسلوكيات الناس
بتتكون عقد معقدة تعقيد يعنى 
:new5::new5::new5:


----------



## bob (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا من نوع التصنيف 
و طبعا محبوب من كله*:smil15::smil15:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع ممتاز ياكريتك *
*انا وانا صغيرة كان عندى رثاء الذات مش قادرة اقولك كان قد ايه مدمر *
*بس شوية بشوية اتعودت ابعد عن العادة السيئة ديه لانها مدمرة *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*لو سلمت حياتك كلها لربنا هيعوضك بكل الكون *
*موضوع اكترررررررررررررر من رائع يا كريتيك*
*واحلي تقييم يا باشا *​


----------



## أنجيلا (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع تحفففففة يا كريتيك*
*معاك حق*
*وانا عندي الة الزمن ده هههههههههه*
*اي حاجة بتحصل بقعد اقول لو اني مش عملت كده مكنش هيحصل ده لو.. لو.. لو...*
*ده بيتعب كثير وبيدمر نفسك داخليا*

*مشكور ع الموضوع المميز*


----------



## Critic (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لمرورك اخوتى الاعزاء
انا كمان كان عند عادة منهم وهى قراية الافكار وكانت مسببالى ازمة كبيرة
كنت بتخيل ان كل الناس بتكرهنى وانهم بيشتموا عليا من ورايا و بيستتقلوا دمى وكنت معتبر ده حقيقة وبتعامل على اساسه .... وكنت بشكل لا ارادى بخسر الناس علشان اثبت لنفسى تخيلاتى


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2011)

لاء مش مصدقة

يعنى افكارى كويسة اهى

انا عندى الة الزمن دى على بسيط خالص


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*جميل جدا جدا
شكراااا
فى منتهى الروعه*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع جمييييييييييييل ربنا يبارك مجهود حضرتك​​*


----------



## Critic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لاء مش مصدقة
> 
> يعنى افكارى كويسة اهى
> 
> انا عندى الة الزمن دى على بسيط خالص


انتى فيه زيك يا كوينا :59:
كلنا عندنا آلة الزمن على خفيف :smile01




النهيسى قال:


> *جميل جدا جدا*​
> *شكراااا*
> 
> *فى منتهى الروعه*​


شكرا استاذ النهيسى على التشجيع المعتاد ورفع المعنويات :new8:


----------



## Critic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> موضوع جمييييييييييييل ربنا يبارك مجهود حضرتك​​</B>


 ميرسى ربنا يخليكى
بس نا مش "حضرتك" بلاش القاب بليز :smile01


----------



## prayer heartily (1 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع في غايه الاهميه 

انا عندي نوع العادات الفكريه دي 
بس بجد هحاول اتغير بعد ما قريت الكلام المفيد ده
مرسي


----------



## Alexander.t (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*قراية الافكار دى اللى هتجيبنى ورا الشمس
بس تصدق عمرها ما طلعت غلط معايا !!!!
*


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أكتوبر 2011)

> انتى فيه زيك يا كوينا
> كلنا عندنا آلة الزمن على خفيف



 حاسة ب 50% تريقة

50% سخرية  هههههههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عجبنى خالص الموضوع 
واستفدت كمان منه 
+ربنا يبارك خدمتك
آمين


----------



## Critic (3 أكتوبر 2011)

CopticG قال:


> موضوع في غايه الاهميه
> 
> انا عندي نوع العادات الفكريه دي
> بس بجد هحاول اتغير بعد ما قريت الكلام المفيد ده
> مرسي


فعلا اهم حاجة التغيير :lightbulb:
ميرسى على مرورك الجميل



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *قراية الافكار دى اللى هتجيبنى ورا الشمس*
> *بس تصدق عمرها ما طلعت غلط معايا !!!!*


طب لما هى على طول صح معاك هتجيبك ورا الشمس ليه ؟ :99:
خلى بالك فى مرة هتخونك :w00t:



tasoni queena قال:


> حاسة ب 50% تريقة
> 
> 50% سخرية هههههههههههه


عيييييييييب عيكى اهو ده مثال حى على عادة قراية الافكار :gy0000: 



ABOTARBO قال:


> عجبنى خالص الموضوع
> واستفدت كمان منه
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> آمين


ميرسى اخ ابو تربو ربنا يبارك حياتك :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> طب لما هى على طول صح معاك هتجيبك ورا الشمس ليه ؟ :99:
> خلى بالك فى مرة هتخونك :w00t:




*عشان بتخلينى اعرف حقيقة الناس وبقطع علاقاتى معاهم *
*مفهاش مشكله لو خانتنى ، بس معتقدش لان قرايتى للافكار مش مجرد قرايه عابره هو تحليل دقيق للمواقف اللى بمر بيها من قبل الاخرين*


----------



## Critic (3 أكتوبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عشان بتخلينى اعرف حقيقة الناس وبقطع علاقاتى معاهم *
> *مفهاش مشكله لو خانتنى ، بس معتقدش لان قرايتى للافكار مش مجرد قرايه عابره هو تحليل دقيق للمواقف اللى بمر بيها من قبل الاخرين*


لا يا معلم انا بتكلم على التحليل الخيالى الغير واقعى
اما لو تحليل مبنى على مواقف دى قصة تانية
بس خلى بالك ده ميمنعش ان احيانا ممكن تبالغ فى استنتاجاتك او تفهم غلط احنا مش معصومين ld:


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> لا يا معلم انا بتكلم على التحليل الخيالى الغير واقعى
> اما لو تحليل مبنى على مواقف دى قصة تانية
> بس خلى بالك ده ميمنعش ان احيانا ممكن تبالغ فى استنتاجاتك او تفهم غلط احنا مش معصومين ld:



*عارف مشكلتى معاك ايه
انك نظرى شويه اوى مش نظرى بمعنى الكلمه
بتقرى كتيير ومشكلتى بقى انى بتعامل كتيير
فهمت حاجه ؟*


----------



## Critic (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*



عارف مشكلتى معاك ايه
انك نظرى شويه اوى مش نظرى بمعنى الكلمه
بتقرى كتيير ومشكلتى بقى انى بتعامل كتيير
فهمت حاجه ؟ 


أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا نظرتى لنفسى مختلفة عن نظرتك ليا *
*بما انى اعرف نفسي اكتر منك اقدر اقولك انى مش منعزل عن التعامل ابدا :w00t:*
*ده غير انى مش بقتنع بأى حاجة قريتها الا لو اختبرتها عملى فى حياتى انا :close_tem*


----------



## the shepherd (21 يوليو 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
اشكرك بشدة علي طرحه


----------



## amgd beshara (21 يوليو 2012)

موضوع راااائع
شكرا كريتك


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> اشكرك بشدة علي طرحه


ثانكس يا شيبرد على التشجيع
نورتنى


amgdmega قال:


> موضوع راااائع
> شكرا كريتك


ثانكس يا امجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يوليو 2012)

موضوع جميل الرب يباركك


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

*عندكـ حق إنهآ عآدآت مدمرهـ جداً*
وضيف عليهم .. " *جلد آلذآت* "
فيهـ نآس بيفضلوآ ينسبوآ أى مشكلة فى آلحيآهـ لنفسهم 
أنآ آلسبب .. مآ هو لو كنت كذآ .. كآن لآزم أصبر .. كآن لآزم أَّقدر
وبيربطوهآ بكونهم أولآد ربنآ فلآزم يبقوآ مسئولين عن أى خطأ
ودهـ طبعاً بيسببلهم آلإحبآط وبيضيع حقوقهم

*موضوع مميز* .. كآلعآدهـ يعنى




*.،*
​


----------

